

The Bleak Future of NAND Flash Memory [pdf] - scott_s
http://cseweb.ucsd.edu/users/swanson/papers/FAST2012BleakFlash.pdf

======
scott_s
And a post by someone countering the conclusions:
[http://pcper.com/reviews/Editorial/NAND-Flash-Memory-
Future-...](http://pcper.com/reviews/Editorial/NAND-Flash-Memory-Future-Not-
So-Bleak-After-All)

His main problem is with their assumption of a constant die-count for future
projections. Honestly, I'm not enough of a hardware person to evaluate the
methods and claims well, but I'm glad I was exposed to this so it's on my
radar. (Oh, and the bottom comment on pcper is wrong: this paper _was_
subjected to peer review as a part of the USENIX FAST conference.)

